# Cosmetology dollhead fun!



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Things you can do with a doll head.


----------



## dave the dead

I almost passed this one up...good grief..not another cosmetology head makeover


Glad I looked...this is the best I have seen!


----------



## fritz42_male

Awww she's cute! Wonder if she has a date for the night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fritz, you slay me

Nicki looks amazing! The skin texture and coloring make her look like a perfectly preserved mummy.


----------



## fick209

I love that texturing you gave her!


----------



## cerinad

Outstanding. Nicely done with the texture. Love the teeth. How did u do the teeth?


----------



## trishaanne

WOW......that looks amazing. I have one downstairs and I was just looking at it yesterday trying to decide what to do with it. CRAP....now here's ANOTHER project to add to the list. Thanks ALOT!


----------



## debbie5

Helen Reddy.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

that looks great!


----------



## Doc Doom

Great job!

I've got 5 virgin heads to do something with. What did you use for the texturing? I did something similar with caulk but it was a real pain to work with, too sticky.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: She is quite fantastic! She does look like she is about 1,000 years old, nice job all the way around. And I guess it is not just pumpkins that neglect their dental hygiene.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Thanks everyone. To answer some questions. The corpsing is done with liquid nails and the teeth are made with hot glue.


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, that's the best remake of a cosmetology head I've seen yet.


----------



## Hauntervirus

That is awesome! How the heck do you make teeth with hot glue?


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Yes they are made from hot glue.


----------

